# Suture Granuloma



## wmcodylee (Dec 28, 2017)

Can someone give me a code for excision of suture granuloma of a finger. I have researched and can not find anything.


----------



## jeevipharma08@gmail.com (Dec 29, 2017)

*Suture removal*



wmcodylee said:


> Can someone give me a code for excision of suture granuloma of a finger. I have researched and can not find anything.



No code for suture removal without anesthesia, only 99024 within 90 day global period, exceed 90 days bill E/M, 
with anesthesia bill 

There are codes to report removal of sutures under anesthesia (other than local) for either the same surgeon (CPT 15850) or other surgeon (15851)

Hope this will be useful


----------



## cgaston (Dec 29, 2017)

A suture granuloma removal would be coded as a foreign body removal: CPT 10120  dx: L92.3


----------



## wmcodylee (Dec 29, 2017)

cgaston said:


> A suture granuloma removal would be coded as a foreign body removal: CPT 10120  dx: L92.3



Thanks so much. I thought this might be what I should use but I wasn't sure.


----------



## tammy roach (Jan 2, 2018)

You may want to look at 20520 and 20525 also.


----------

